# Is 9 Months too late?



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

She is 9 months old...about 70 lbs, big, big paws...ears still doing the matador thingy, however they stand briefly at times.....tried everything from taping to gluing...gelatin, chew things...marrow bones, you name it i tried it, and sometimes the ears seemed flatter after i tried something, so i was nervous that i made it worse.

I have been in touch with the breeder and she is basically telling me, luck of the draw, none of her pups ever had ear issues?....Saw her parents and pics of her siblings...everyone has perfectly formed standing ears?

GSD people tend to know what she is, but its the ones that ask if she is a PB that annoy me a little. I and trying to deal with it, and i have read some large pups take up to a year?...Im on information overload by reading and reading to where i think im just going to accept it, but if someone has some last ditch effort suggestion....Im all ears...

Lorraine


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Abbey'sMom said:


> She is 9 months old...about 70 lbs, big, big paws...ears still doing the matador thingy, however they stand briefly at times.....tried everything from taping to gluing...gelatin, chew things...marrow bones, you name it i tried it, and sometimes the ears seemed flatter after i tried something, so i was nervous that i made it worse.
> 
> I have been in touch with the breeder and she is basically telling me, luck of the draw, none of her pups ever had ear issues?....Saw her parents and pics of her siblings...everyone has perfectly formed standing ears?
> 
> ...


Try this link and see if it helps. It finally worked for mine at 10 months of age! 
http://www.texasworkingshepherds.com/815/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin&Storm (Jan 22, 2013)

Posting Ears


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Thankyou for all the information, its worth one more shot...

Lorraine


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Does the Torbot Glue damage the ear pr is it hard to get it off?...also about how long to leave moleskins in?

Lorraine


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Abbey'sMom said:


> Does the Torbot Glue damage the ear pr is it hard to get it off?...also about how long to leave moleskins in?
> 
> Lorraine


You will need to get some adhesive wipes to remove the Torbot. When you use the wipes the Torbot will become gummy and come off a lot easier.
The Torbot doesn't hurt the ears it is made for binding things to the skin. It is basically liquid latex. 
The moleskins will eventually come loose and fall out. You will need to keep a check on them to see when they start to come loose. You can touch them up with Torbot on the edges. They will last for a couple of weeks if applied properly.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

So then you think they still have a chance?....as i mentioned they come up sometimes, but then go down off to the side of her head?....

i guess anything is possible, but was hoping someone with more experience would know. My last GSD had her ears up at 3 months when i bought her, and then never went down, so this is all new to me....i just assumed GSD had ears that went up?...i didnt even know soft eared GSD's existed....live and learn.

Lorraine


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Abbey'sMom said:


> Does the Torbot Glue damage the ear pr is it hard to get it off?...also about how long to leave moleskins in?
> 
> Lorraine


Here is a link for adhesive remover wipes made for removing adhesive from the skin. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Abbey'sMom said:


> So then you think they still have a chance?....as i mentioned they come up sometimes, but then go down off to the side of her head?....
> 
> i guess anything is possible, but was hoping someone with more experience would know. My last GSD had her ears up at 3 months when i bought her, and then never went down, so this is all new to me....i just assumed GSD had ears that went up?...i didnt even know soft eared GSD's existed....live and learn.
> 
> Lorraine


Yes, I think can will come up. If they didn't stand at all I would not think they would. Sadly weak ears are becoming a larger problem as of late. Even some VA1 champions are known for producing weak, thin ear offspring.
Sometimes pups grow so fast they have to catch up with their ears which can often times be pretty large.
It could take up to a year for them to stand properly, but I tried everything you have and the only thing that made any progress was the moleskin. Hope you the best! 
Also if you can acquire some; feed your GSD some frozen raw chicken feet. High in glucosamine! I prefer this method more than the supplement form. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

